# Should I be passing clots after giving birth?



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi, 

I gave birth three days ago with a regular vaginal birth, had a small tear and a couple of stitches.

Bleeding has been fairly watery and light red, but after a walk to the shops and back today, I went to the loo and wiped away a clot, about 50p sized, maybe a little smaller. Is this normal? There is no nasty smell, just the general blood smell I vaguely remember from periods.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hi Amy

Yes 50p size or smaller is fine. Anything larger or heavy bleeding then call your midwife. 

Kaz xxx


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks Kaz. One of my nipples bled earlier, and Grace swallowed some blood. Is she likely to throw it up? If so, when roughly? 

Sorry to be a pest!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Probably not, if she's swallowed it, it will just become digested with the rest of the milk,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

So does that mean I can still feed from that breast? I know it will start bleeding again, I'm going to try and get some of that lanisoh stuff today do hopefully that will help!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes can still feed. Only time we would advise to stop feeding if you get an abscess/infection 

Kazxxxx


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

What effect could it have on her nappies? They were starting to go yellow, but they seem to be darker now, almost with little bits... Kinda like the whole grain mustard used as a demo nappy, but darker.

Really sorry to be a pain and keep asking off topic questions, but especially at the weekend it's easier to get hold of you guys than my midwife!


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

Shouldn't do. The little bits are fine. Is it still yellow??

Kaz xxxx


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

Hmm, yes and no. When it's in the nappy it's a dark greeny brown, when I'm wiping her down, the cotton pads are coming away yellowy.


----------



## Kaz1979 (Apr 11, 2011)

That sounds ok. When is the midwife coming again? 

Kaz xxx


----------



## AmyHF (Mar 9, 2012)

I have a breast feeding support worker coming today, so hopefully she will know. Grace was diagnosed yesterday with a touch of oral thrush, which explains why she was resisting the breast, so that may have something to do with it?


----------

